# Leia and Friends



## stephiemarie78 (Sep 19, 2010)

Welcome

Leia's Story

Leia or as I call her Princess Leia
She was born on 9/14/08.
She's a Castor Mini Rex

She was born to Gizmo and Black Mini Rex and Nina a Broken Opal Mini Rex

I think she looks just like her daddy

Her breeder gave me these photos of her parents and litter mates
Gizmo





Nina




Litter




Leia


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Sep 19, 2010)

Kona and Daphne

are both 6years old, I adopted them on 9/8/10.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Sep 19, 2010)

My Angel Bunnies Coco and Gator

Gator
He passed away mid 09 suddenly after some issues that we thought were under control with GI Stasis.





Coco 
She was my heart, I had to make the difficult choice to have her put to sleep at the end of 2008. After she had broken her back and then became very ill.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 19, 2010)

great pictures.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Sep 19, 2010)

thanks, I have TONS of photos of my babies =) I'm in the process of turning my extra bedroom in to the bunny room. I'll post photos when I am done!! Cheers


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 19, 2010)

Great pictures! 

She definitely looks like a Princess!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Sep 22, 2010)

Me and Leia





Leia's Cage





Kona and Daphne


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Sep 23, 2010)

All 3 of mine are on a veggie/hay diet! I give them veggies in the morning and at night. I get them ready before I go to bed because I am so not a morning person. I have recently bought a bag of Oxbow Organic pellets as a treat. 

I get veggies from Sweetbay few days. I can go though a thing of Romain in 2 days. I try not to buy alot at once just what I need to keep them having the freshes possible. I spend about 3-5.00$ each visit. Sometimes more if i get something special. I rotate what I buy. I try not to cut up the veggies.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 23, 2010)

Yay for blog.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm BUSY BUSY today cleaning the house and getting ready for my Best Friend, and her baby Micheal to get here. They will be visiting till Wednesday!! I can't wait. She's so excited to see Leia and the new bunnies. Last Time she was here Leia was just a few months Old.

But on a sad note my Mom leaves for Afghanistan she'll be in Kabul for 6 months.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Sep 25, 2010)

A bit of my so called Life! lol what little I have....

So last Saturday me and some friends went to Mugs and Jugs.
I took this photo with his iPhone 4. Its of me and my friend Jenn.






I just colored my hair that dark brown reddish color and I LOVE It!!

I also made this a few months ago to document my weight loss!!
I'm down almost 50lbs and I was wearing size 30 jeans I am now in size 24!!!! 
I'm sooo happy for myself and I have more to go.







My Life has really changed for the better in the last year. I did lose my father to cancer in May but... 
My sister Holly moved back to Indiana and Got custody of her 2 girls from my step-mom. 
I'm so happy that she finally gets the chance to be a mom with out the stepmonter in her business 24/7. 

her daughters Haley and Kayla who will be 11 and 13 this year. My sister hasn't had them since they were babies. 





I am dating a wonderful guy his name is Mark, we've been dating since right before my dad passed away in May. I don't know what I would do without him. Especially since I'm here in Florida alone now. 

So LOTS has changed for me since I was on here last. 
If you have any questions feel free to ask me.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Sep 25, 2010)

Took picture of the new bunny's room!!


----------



## Whiskerz (Sep 25, 2010)

AWEEESOMEEEE:faint:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 25, 2010)

That is a very impressive bunny room!

Congrats on the weight loss, I know how hard it can be. Keep up the good work.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Sep 26, 2010)

Today went great!! I took my best friend and her baby Micheal to Clearwater Beach. I'll be so sad when they leave to go back home to Indiana tuesday.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Sep 29, 2010)

When I walked into the bunny room today Leia ran right over to me. She's so sweet I love her to death!!

And a Kona photo!





And Leia with my best friend Barb!


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello Stephanie.  Your bunnies are so adorable. Your bunnies are fed hay/veggies diet,right ? You're so good. I don't think I can manage daily nutrient needs for my girl. I like your Bunny's room,very nice set up.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Dec 2, 2010)

So an long over due update! Every Bunny is doing great! As am I!

Kona





Leia





Can you say Bonded? Yes! I was able to bond Leia in with Daphne and Kona!!!










Me and my guy Mark, We just hit the 7 wonderful month mark! lol He's such a great guy! I'm super happy.





My new Hair Color


----------



## Amy27 (Dec 2, 2010)

Your buns are adorable! That is awesome you got your 3 buns to bond. I have 2 that were bonded for 4 years that I can't get to rebond. I hate bonding and am always impressed when people can get two to bond let alone three. You and Mark are cute couple! Congrats on 7 months!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Dec 6, 2010)

I love sitting at my desk an being able to watch the bunnies! They are so sweet, Leia an Daphine love to play chase. They greet me at the gate when I come home from work. I'll have to video it cuz it's to cute!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Dec 7, 2010)

:biggrin2: It's been a bit cold in Florida lately. We put up the christmas tree over the weekend. It looks great although the top lights went out /sigh. The trio will be headed to the Vet for a normal check up in January. I realized that my current carrier will be to small for 3 bunnies! So I've been looking into getting something a bit bigger. Or training them to use a leash. Anyone successfully leash trained before?


----------

